# Best folding saw



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, I need a folding bow saw that can take out saplings of 6 inches or less. It needs to fit in a small backpack or preferably jersey pocket. What do you all recommend?


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

carona folding saw. locking blade. they have 'em at Lowe's.


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Silky*

I carry a Silky 210 in my hiking pack. It's a great saw. They make them from around 5 inches up. I use it alot to cut firewood. Bahco makes nice stuff for the money.
Theres alot of youtube videos about both brands.


----------



## Factory_Phil (Jan 5, 2012)

I also carry a Silky 210 with me. Quality feeling tool that cuts well, I really like it.


----------



## ecthelion (May 6, 2007)

Absolutely the Silky -- forget the bow saw.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

What do you all think about the Silky Bigboy 2000?


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

I think bone saws last much longer: Amazon.com: Gerber 22-41140 E-Z Saw II: Home Improvement


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

chomxxo said:


> What do you all think about the Silky Bigboy 2000?


Cuts through wood like a hot knife through butter. Several trail crew guys in my area carry them for clearing deadfall. Fits in a camelback.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

chomxxo said:


> What do you all think about the Silky Bigboy 2000?


That is the version I carry and have cleared 14" diameter or better downed trees over the trail.

Blade can be a little flexy if your form is sloppy on the push cut, but cuts like butter on the pull. Fits in the pack easily and never noticed any ill effects after carrying one after 5 years.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

For "just in case", I'd consider a Pocket Chainsaw. I've seen something like 12" downed trees cut with those in a pretty good time. In that size it seems to work best if there's two persons using the saw.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

perttime said:


> For "just in case", I'd consider a Pocket Chainsaw. I've seen something like 12" downed trees cut with those in a pretty good time. In that size it seems to work best if there's two persons using the saw.


Yeah..."just in case" your regular CrossFit routine just isn't doing it for you. I've got one of those things, and the only cutting tool with more cardio value I've ever used is my buddy's antique 8' Misery Whip. 

I'm a fan of the Gerbers, both the Exchange-A-Blade folder and Sportsman slider styles. The blades are super-sharp and not too flexy/brittle considering how compact it is.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

crux said:


> Blade can be a little flexy if your form is sloppy on the push cut.


+1. You can break the blade on the Big Silky if you don't have a keen understanding tension and binding. However it is a great saw for someone with some experience.

If it's your first saw, get the Corona from Lowes. That's a great saw too, particularly for the price.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Yup...Silky BigBoy is great. The XL one has the larger teeth for cutting through Stuff faster. Order replacement blades when you buy the saw to save on shipping.

14 stuff takes a bit longer but any 10 inches and under goes quick.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

GeePhroh said:


> I've got one of those things, and the only cutting tool with more cardio value I've ever used is my buddy's antique 8' Misery Whip.


The one I saw those guys using must be another brand then.

My old folding Fiskars saw does pretty well at cutting small trees in the garden and on trails. Seems to work best with a light touch, cutting mainly on the pull.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

GeePhroh said:


> Yeah..."just in case" your regular CrossFit routine just isn't doing it for you. I've got one of those things, and the only cutting tool with more cardio value I've ever used is my buddy's antique 8' Misery Whip.


I have to agree on this - I've used a Silky Katanaboy and a couple of bow saws, and the pocket chainsaw requires significantly more effort. That said, it's great for those "just in case" moments.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

This is the largest I've done with the Silky BigBoy 2000. you can see the cut on the left is a bit waves but this log was 14" across. 
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Any folding saws that have a thick blade?

I used a non-folding Corona that was like a 13" blade that is thicker than any folding saw blade I have used, including a 10" Corona I just bought. That thick blade is great, but I can't fit it inside my camelback.


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

Big Silky Gomboy in one back pocket and a pair of nippers in the other for the branches that are 1/2" or less.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I use one of these:
Corona® Folding Pruning Saw (RS7245) - Bow & Pruning Saws - Ace Hardware
It's been great for so many years.

I've recently picked up one of these (not folding):
Amazon.com: Oregon PowerNow CS250E 14-Inch 40 Volt Max Lithium-Ion Chain Saw With Endurance Battery Pack: Patio, Lawn & Garden

I pack the thing on my back (strapped to my pack) and ride out and clear trail debris.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

best portable buck saw i ever used. 24" blade is the way to go. i have two, one for trail work and one for the jeep. carry spare blades, a small axe i can nail with, and plastic wedges.

Portable Buck Saws - Lee Valley Tools

.


----------

